
Ask HN: Are DDoS attacks a threat to the decentralised internet? - rhlala
For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.<p>With the increase of DDos attacks (Frequency and especially volume) what do you think will be the reactions&#x2F;adaptation results effects for the internet?
======
viraptor
ISP will filter more traffic by default. It happened with port 25 outbound
when we got too much spam. It happened with whatever port local windows
network browser uses.

They'll just add 23 to the default inbound blocks.

------
brudgers
I expect that things will evolve along a trajectory similar to spam filtering.
Most email is spam and most internet traffic will be noise. After several
years spam filtering has become efficient and after several years junk packets
will be filtered as well.

The reason I expect that is that that's what makes economic sense for
company's at the scale of those attacked.

